# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] How to package already made pizza bases?  ADVICE PLEASE

## Bacey92

Hiya, 

I'm looking into making my own pizza bases from home as a source of income, as I was sadly retrenched and need to make money somehow. 

But my only concern is how to actually package the already made base?  I have googled but I can't find any information on the best why to package already made bases. 


What do you guys think?  Is it a good idea to make pizza bases. I hope it sells. 

How can I package them to sell them? Please advice. 

Thank you!

----------


## Blurock

Congratulations on thinking "out of the box" to start your own business and not just sit at home, waiting for someone to bail you out.

I would suggest looking at products already on the shelves. Look at their packaging. What is working and what not?
We buy Dr Oertel, imported from Germany, on a regular basis because that is the best on the market.
Use them as a benchmark to fine tune your product and your packaging.

Good luck with your business and we wish you all the success with your venture! :Cool:

----------


## Justloadit

Get hold of a food packaging manufacturer, they will be able to advise the correct materials for food packaging and even suggest best methods.

----------


## sherinemuasher

I invested in a vacuum sealer for most of my homemade products. I have a small one for accessories so maybe you’ll need something bigger. I’ve seen bigger ones at shopping centres either at hardware stores or supermarkets.

----------

